# .....attimi.....



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2011)

Ci vuole un attimo solo per perdersi…
per trovarsi distanti su scale mobili
perchè se pensi che nulla è amovibile
è solo un attimo restare o andare.
Ci vuole un attimo per tornare a vivere,
e respirare ancora aria nell’anima,
credere ancora a cose impossibili
e fare dei sogni una realtà
..Perchè è solo un attimo che ci separa
dalle alte vette o dagli abissi
e restare in bilico non è mai facile
ma è un lungo brivido e si chiama… VIVERE !
_*S. Shan


*_ Gatto....L’anima libera è rara, ma quando la vedi la riconosci, soprattutto perché provi un senso di benessere quando gli sei vicino.
_*Charles Bukowski* _


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Molte anime incatenate ho incontrato.
E molto mi sono dato da fare per liberarle.
Penso che il mio più grande dolore sia stato vedere anime liberate che sono tornate volutamente nelle loro catene.
Per il resto in questo senso le mie amiche
Sono state solo delle puttane crocifisse!


----------

